# A couple new Camo Deer Skulls



## BlCreekTaxdermy (Mar 8, 2011)

Here are a couple new Camo Deer Skulls just finished for a client in South Carolina. We will be shipping these out to him on Monday.
I really like the new Snow Camo !!


----------



## mudflap (Feb 2, 2009)

Cant see them???


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

WOW looks great!! Can you give me some info?


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

nice I like the snow camo too.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Out of the camo ones that I have seen, I do like the snow the best..


----------

